# Итальянские кнопки



## dim79187670 (22 Июл 2010)

Всем привет!
Подскажите в чем преимущество итальянских кнопок?

Часто на сайте читал, что многие меняют их на Юпитерах.
Возможно вопрос простой, но все таки...


----------



## MAN (22 Июл 2010)

Может просто сделаны поаккуратнее? Мне вот не так давно делали специально на заказ кнопки для моего "Агата" на базе пуговиц для "Юпитера" (типа как бы перламутровых). Кто производитель этих пуговиц осталось мне неизвестно, но они не совсем круглые (белые, во всяком случае, точно) и, кроме того, белые и чёрные немного отличаются между собой по диаметру и толщине.
А вообще, я присоединяюсь к вопросу. Интересно ведь! Да и в объявлениях о продаже инструментов обычно фраза "Итальянские кнопки!" пишется как несомненное достоинство.


----------

